# Typical Exercise Schedule?



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hi -

I just adopted a 2 year old female Golden who is fantastic. From what I can tell she likes her exercise, but I wouldn't say she's extra hyper. 

For now we've been doing a 40-45 min walk/play twice a day - morning and after work. She's crated during the day and out from when I get home until the next morning (but I baby gate her in my bedroom to sleep). 

Some of that playtime sometimes includes park time or playing with other dogs in the park, but I'm not comfortable taking her off-leash yet.

I was curious what sort of exercise schedule everyone does with their goldens? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That schedule sounds like what I do with Beamer at school. He gets twice daily walks (or as much as I can do on days with bad weather or a lot of studying). He also gets to play with his doggie friends whenever we see them out playing.

When at home, Beamer plays with Sadie, the family dog, all day and I try to do once daily (but longer) walks there.


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

Ada gets a 30 minute walk in the morning and an hour at the dog park after work. If she still has energy to burn I'll take her for a quick walk around the block later in the evening but that doesn't usually need to happen.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I run my adult dogs, 4-10 miles a day, depending on temperature and my energy.(non-runners do this too, just while riding a bike instead of running with their dogs) I also throw the ball for them, and do obedience daily (they need mental exercise as much as they need physical exercise). I also take them walking, but that is always when I am working on obedience with them, heel and other work while around distractions. I think rigorous exercise is really necessary to keep them in hard working condition.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We don't do anything on a regular basis. Just wanted to say BIG Thank You for adopting your girl and giving her her forever home!! God Bless You!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my female golden gets an hour long walk everyday along with about 30 mins of fetch twice a day, training, and she plays with my other golden all day lol


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly and I usually do a 1.5 hour off-leash walk most days (I think it's about 2-3 miles that we walk). This involves lots of running back and forth and playing in various pond, puddles and streams. Saturdays and Sundays we keep to on-leash walks around the suburbs and into town on a Sunday morning practicing our walking on a loose lead, those walks are shorter at around half an hour. She's never crated so spends the rest of the day either sleeping at my feet or playing/sunning herself in the garden (if the sun is shining!). After school she gets plenty or playing fetch and playing outside in the garden with my daughter. We don't have any formal training time but take every opportunity to practice whether it be at home or whilst we're out walking. We don't have a dog park for her to socialise with other dogs but she does meet dogs along our off-leash walk and we'll stop and chat whilst the dogs have a short play, unless the other dogs are not playful then we move on with our walk.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca gets a 1 to 2 mile walk a day. He'll run at the off-leashed park once on a weekend and once on a weekday.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your replies.

I was able to email her previous owner and heard they have her a 10-15 min walk one-two times per day. So, what I'm giving her is much more than that at this point.

I'll see if she needs/wants more and we can add as needed. 

I was also considering taking her to agility or something for some mental stimulation.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Typically Ozzy gets two mile long walks a day. Lately I've been crazy busy so he's only been getting one on many days and it's starting to show. On weekends I try to get him to a dog park or somewhere for a bit more intense exercise.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey goes to daycare once a week... on the weekends both days we go for about a 2-3 hour hike with his best buddy. During the week I work different hours all the time so sometimes he gets walked once for about an hour, sometimes he gets two walks for an hour, Sometimes we go to the park and throw the ball for 45 mins, depends really but he never really has a day without something.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

We give our dogs two walks a day, usually 30-45 minutes each. Morning and after work, like you. Plus, off-leash play time which often includes training. On the weekends, in addition to their regular walks, we try to take them on some "adventure", like to the beach or on a hike, etc.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine really do not require exercise to be good house dogs.... However, they have two acres and if they chose to run and play, they can when we let them out. I do find working on obedience tires out their brains. But, if I take them somewhere to run, they will run all day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Each of my dogs got a different amount of exercise during their lives, depending on their age, the season and their special needs. One of my hip boys, got daily walks, about 2 miles per day, and a nice pace. We slowed him down as he aged. He was almost lame, due to neurological disc disease by the time he was 13 1/2, but he took a short walk on the day of his splenectomy, which turned out to be the day he went to the Bridge. 

My Barkley also had severe hip dysplasia, yet insisted on walking up until the end--LONG distances at that, even when we tried to slow him down and shorten the distance after his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. A total Cruciate tear finally stopped his walks and his zest for life. 

Toby, well, as a puppy Toby was built up gradually with walks and ball chasing. When he was a young adult he walked twice a day, up to four miles,or chased balls like a maniac. He's 8 now, and his pace has slowed since his cataract surgery. He much prefers to stop and smell every telephone pole in Dallas to a brisk walk, and he can no longer track aerial balls due to decreased depth perception after the surgery. So he walks about a mile and a half in the morning at a leisurely pace, and a mile at night and is fine. He gets to swim on occasion and we must monitor him carefully because he is so passionate he would continue to chase balls launched in the water until he dropped. With mitral valve changes diagnosed by echocardiogram, we carefully monitor the amount and intensity of exercise depending on the weather conditions. Days with high humidity mean less intensity.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks and I feel exhausted reading these posts....  

He and the collie hang out together during the day. From what I understand, they get to go outside a few times a day to run around. The rest of the time they follow my mom around wherever she goes. It's been like this since the collie was a two year old just adopted into the family and Jacks was a puppy. 

Jacks just gets the one 3 mile walk in the evening... but even with or without the walk, he spends a couple hours or so outside with me in the evening while I'm puttering around. 

Training is the only thing that really hypes him up. A little bit of obedience training and it takes a L O N G time getting him to calm down and stop jumping in my lap stuffing his toys in my face. On the plus side, I've successfully tricked him into thinking that training=playing, but he gets crazy. We train every evening before I take him for a walk. That walk is very important, not so much for tiring him out (I _don't_ believe that dogs should be exercised to exhaustion) but directing his jumping-panting-mouthing-JOY behaviors elsewhere until he calms down.


----------

